# εγκαταστάτης ηλεκτρολόγος = installation electrician



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2008)

Το Google έχει αρκετά αποτελέσματα στα Ελληνικά. Στα Αγγλικά, ιδέες για απόδοση, κανείς;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2008)

Βρίσκω πάντως αρκετά για Electrician/Installer. Και για installation electrician, οπότε υποθέτω ότι αυτό είναι... (βιάστηκα να ρωτήσω).


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2008)

Στην Αγγλία βλέπω αρκετά installation electrician.

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2008)

Εδώ βλέπω την έκφραση electrical contracting domestic, industrial and commercial installations για τις ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις.
Να πούμε elecrical installations contractor;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you guys. Λέω να κρατήσω το πιο απλό.

Καλημέρα!


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 3, 2008)

Εγκαταστάτης ηλεκτρολόγος; Ηλεκτρολόγος εγκαταστάσεων δεν είναι το ελληνικό, βρε παιδιά (είχα 2 φίλους ηλ. εγκαταστάσεων, γι' αυτό η απορία);

Συμφωνώ πάντως με το installation electrician, το έχει κι εδώ, οπότε η πηγή είναι έγκυρη.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2008)

Για κάποιο λόγο, έτσι το έχει το κείμενό μου. Στο Γκουγκλ βρίσκω και το ανάποδο (=ηλεκτρολόγος εγκαταστάτης). Γι' αυτό μου φάνηκε κι εμένα κάπως περίεργο κι έκανα την ερώτηση (γιατί δεν το είχα ξανακούσει).


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 3, 2008)

Είναι πολύ αστείο γιατί το πρωί μας ήρθε ένα βιογραφικό για μετάφραση και λέει ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗΣ. Οπότε μόλις το είδα νόμιζα ότι το ρώτησε κάποιος από εμάς. Γιατί και εγώ, όπως λέει η Γιωργία, ήξερα μέχρι τώρα το Ηλεκτρολόγος εγκαταστάσεων. Τέλος πάντων, κάτι γίνεται αυτήν την περίοδο με τους ηλεκτρολόγους.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2008)

Είναι πολύ κοινή η ονομασία "ηλεκτρολόγος εγκαταστάτης". Έχω και πρόσωπο του οικογενειακού μου περιβάλλοντος, και έτσι το ακούω συχνά.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2008)

Το Google μου βγάζει 148 αποτελέσματα για το πρώτο και 425 για το δεύτερο (ηλεκτρ. εγκ.)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2008)

Ηλεκτρολόγος εγκαταστάσεων: 2600
Εγκαταστάτης ηλεκτρολόγος: 148
Ηλεκτρολόγος εγκαταστάτης: 112

(Μάλλον το δεύτερο χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο προφορικά στο χώρο)


----------

